# Help with A/V connection problems.



## 37fingers (Apr 23, 2008)

Would appreciate feedback from more experienced A/V hobbyists...I just purchased Onkyo TX-SR606 Receiver...connected Samsung BluRay player via HDMI, Magnavox Digital Cable Box via HDMI and connected Receiver to Sony SXRD 60" HDTV via HDMI...so far no problem and wonderful results..BUT...I have Pioneer DVL 909 Laserdisk player which I would like to connect...obviously HDMI is too new to use, but there are Component jacks on LD Player so connected it via component cables to receiver, and to HDTV. For audio, used Toslink connection from LD Player to receiver as recommended by Pioneer Manual. Problem is, got sound and picture but PICTURE IS BLACK AND WHITE! Owner's manual for LD909 says output would be black and white only if component hook-up used (explanation buried in manual) so S-Video is recommended. Connected S-Video cable from LD Player to TV, and S-Video cable from LD Player to Receiver....get sound, NO Picture!! Onkyo manual stipulates HDMI assignments, which I followed, and I used VCR/DVR input assignment for LD Player, with OPT1 for audio assignment.
This has me frustrated and confused....I have contacted Onkyo but four days and no response. Anyone got a solution to my hook-up problems?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Are you certain that it has Component jacks? not just audio left and right and composite video output. There is a setting in the Onkyo's menu that will select the input for your onkyos video , you need to tell it what source your using: composit/Svideo/Component or HDMI.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

37fingers said:


> ...I have Pioneer DVL 909 Laserdisk player which I would like to connect... For audio, used Toslink connection from LD Player to receiver as recommended by Pioneer Manual. ..., got sound and picture but PICTURE IS BLACK AND WHITE! ... so S-Video is recommended. *Connected S-Video cable from LD Player to TV, and S-Video cable from LD Player to Receiver*....get sound, NO Picture!! ...


How did you connect a S-video cable from LD to TV and AVR??? ... Is there two S video outputs on LD??? ... or Did you mean from LD to AVR and from AVR to TV??? ... that should work (you're using optical from LD to AVR for the audio, Right???)

CHeck the set up on receiver ... I'm sure is a small detail :yes:

EDIT: I saw the picture again, you're right there's two S video outputs on the LD ... I don't think that is not possible to output signals from both at the same time, so I'm sure it has to do with the AVR setting.

Try to connect just from LD to Tv and see if resolves the problem ... then try from LD to AVR and from AVR to TV using the S video.

You can also try S video to TV and Opt to AVR ... that also should work fine.


----------



## 37fingers (Apr 23, 2008)

Thanks for your input...appreciate it.
Yes, LD has component output, but buried in the Users Manual is the information that the signal will be output in Black and White (Why?) and that is what happens. So, I connected the top S-Video output jack from the LD player directly to the TV S-Video
input jack on the TV. The AVR is connected to the LD via toslink as recommended in owner's manual....I get no picture but sound. AVR setting is -----: which is the setting recommended if NOT using Component Video out...The Input selection is VCR/DVR, which is where the LD is accessed for input, and audio is assigned OPT1 which is where the Toslink cable is connected from LD to AVR. Should work...but I can get B/W picture with sound, or no picture and sound if I change settings on AVR....but cannot solve the color picture playback problem. Beats me...suggestions?


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

37fingers said:


> ... So, I connected the top S-Video output jack from the LD player directly to the TV S-Video
> input jack on the TV. The AVR is connected to the LD via toslink as recommended in owner's manual....I get no picture but sound.


I understand all the above ... but then I can't fully understand the following:



> ... AVR setting is -----: which is the setting recommended if NOT using Component Video out...The Input selection is VCR/DVR, which is where the LD is accessed for input, and audio is assigned OPT1 which is where the Toslink cable is connected from LD to AVR.


Are you using your AVR to direct the video to the TV??? ... apparently no. :dontknow:



> ....but cannot solve the color picture playback problem. Beats me...suggestions?


Why don't you try sending the video signal directly from LD to TV and the audio signal to AVR (this is fine according to your post :yes.

Is there any setting on the LD that you haven't set up correctly??? :huh:


----------



## 37fingers (Apr 23, 2008)

Have connected LD directly to S-Video input on TV and Audio via Toslink from LD to AVR. 
Sound comes out fine but still no picture (B/W or otherwise) Am going to reconnect everything and try again....still haven't heard from Onkyo....am also going to try Tech Help at Pioneer. Bummer....but I love the Onkyo....a steal for the price!
Thanks for taking the time to help....I appreciate it.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

37fingers said:


> Have connected LD directly to S-Video input on TV and Audio via Toslink from LD to AVR. Sound comes out fine but still no picture (B/W or otherwise) Am going to reconnect everything and try again.....


Maybe is a deffective cable :huh:

I don't recall but,... is there a composite video out on the LD???


----------



## 37fingers (Apr 23, 2008)

Yes....component, composite, and S-video.....the problem I've narrowed down to input setting on tv....the HDMI from BluRay and from AVR use Input 6....haven't been able to try other input settings yet today because of time constraints but will try it first thing in the morning....bet that solves my problem!! Can't understand why HDMI from AVR doesn't transmit LD S-Video signal to TV....manual on AVR suggests that receiver samples available signals and transmits most appropriate signal to TV....somehow this doesn't apply to LD signal apparently. Thanks again for input.


----------



## 37fingers (Apr 23, 2008)

Problem solved!!
Thanks for input and help fellow Home Theater buffs! Turned out that the LD connection problem was not a CONNECTION problem at all, but an OUTPUT ASSIGNMENT PROBLEM WITH THE TV......I had to search through the various output assignments until I found the one (Video One) which allowed the LD signal to play through the TV!! (Cable uses Video Five, BluRay Video six etc) Helps to read thoroughly
ALL the owners manuals for ALL the equipment...DUH!!! Thought the HDMI would automatically provide the TV with the signal for display, but the direct LD to TV S-Video connection was the one that worked and then I had to find the correct Video Output assignment. Lots of fun!!! Nice to have my Laserdisc
collection available again, and beautiful display upconverted to High Definition. Sound is great also.
Thanks for this Forum, Home Theater Shack!!!!
D.G. Reid


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

:clap: . :T . :wave:


----------

